# Dudley and Agility



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

Dudley went to an intro to Agility class on Friday night and he was such a good boy. I was anticipating that he would be crazy around the other dogs - he always was in his training classes. We took a crate to put him in and only had him in it at the very beginning. After that, he stayed in a nice down position, or on his back showing off his very small private parts. So the between parts, which I was worried about, were fine. But he was fantastic at all of the obstacles. He didn't hesitate on anything. I thought he might not like the A-Frame but he ran up and over, then turned around and came right back. He seemed to really enjoy the challenge. 

This class was just a two hour intro where the dogs could try everything. If we want to take classes where we would actually learn how to do agility, this instructor starts out with six weeks of classes, during which you never use any of the equipment. It is all dog handling for six weeks. Then you can take the advanced agility class where she introduces a few of the pieces of equipment.

I think I would be bored with six weeks before using any equipment. Has this been the experience other people have had in agility? I understand that handling is critical to doing well, but couldn't you practice both at the same time?


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

How old is Dudley?

Most clubs enforce a 1 year age limit before starting in earnest, to protect joints. If he's a year, though, I'd find a club that moves a bit faster.

We are working with two different agility trainers: one is incredibly conservative, and the other (a poodle breeder) moves things along really quickly. Vasco gets very bored in the first class, and loves the second. I think poodles in particular are quick to pick it up, and quick to get bored if not challenged. 

Shop around, find a class you like.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

A lot of places do require some sort of focus or foundation class before starting agility. Thre is a lot that a dog should know before just going over the obstacles..How old is your pup? I am also in Washington State who is your trainer?


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

Dudley is 20 months and has been to 3 training classes: puppy kindergarten, puppy jr. high, and basic obedience. We go to Ahimsa in Seattle, but they do not teach Agility. The Agility Intro was taught by Pritamo Kentala from Fun Quest Dog Sports.

He learns things quickly. I was just worried about his problem wanting to play with the other dogs, but he seemed to know he was there to work. I don't think that is going to be anissue.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Sounds like you are off to a good start. Did you know the Puget Sound Poodle Club is having an agility trial at Argus Ranch this weekend in Auburn. We will be there.


----------

